# Miles - terrified of new boyfriend



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

MyMiles said:


> It's better when BF is sitting; then Miles will carefully approach and allow some chin scratches, but he never relaxes.


Well u can relax.  'Cos Miles will too... eventually.

Men get that reaction from dogs A LOT! lol The trick is to ignore them. Make NO moves toward them initially, and then deal with them in a completely non-threatening way. No eye contact, head turned away, no sudden movements....

Miles will come around.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd try sausage and chicken. Ask your BF to sit on the floor with a book and to completely ignore Milo (in fact, ask him to completely ignore him at all times - the less pressure the better). Scatter some good treats around him, not too close at first. As Milo gets braver about finding them, scatter them closer, and eventually over the BF - who still ignores him. Once Milo is happy to sniff him over for chunks of sausage and chicken, have the BF drop the occasional chunk for him in passing. Eventually Milo should start asking him for treats, when very gentle interaction, at Milo's pace, could start.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yep, that's what I would say, too; treats and eventually walks. Dogs usually love walks and if BF is associated with providing all the things Miles loves, he'll be won over eventually


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

I know I need to relax about this, but was just shocked to see this level or fear from my dog. Last night while we were watching a movie Miles walked in to the (dark) room and didn't see BF until he was greeted with an enthusiastic "Hi Miles!" 
I went to check on Miles after he ran back into the other room and found him with his tail tucked, shaking, and teeth chattering. 
Getting BF to ignore the dog will be a challenge. I guess I'll have to work on my people training skills now as well... 
Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

As a dog owner it makes perfect sense for to date a guy that actually likes dogs - and it's hard for dog lovers to be rejected by a dog! I wouldn't discourage your boyfriend too much. 

I think being himself, and enthusiastically greeting him verbally is just fine, and you should act as though it is just fine as well. Miles will cower in another room for a bit, and when you don't come to find him and aren't phased by the overly enthusiastic giant he will get bored and see what you are up to. If he is safe in the house there is no reason to go check on him or coddle him when he is behaving poorly. I would try to get the boyfriend not to push him (ie he can go about his business but not seek the dog out, and can chat him up all he likes), and I would make sure that he always as some good treats for when their paths do cross.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First, you need to relax (both of you). Miles will read any stress you are having over this as the way to be. Be relaxed and patient. 

I would suggest letting your BF sit on the floor with some really good treats and let Miles take them from his open hand when he offers to approach of his own accord as one way to break the ice. 

I would also suggest that maybe rather than having all of their meetings be in your home that you try meeting up "by chance" with BF in the street while you and Miles walk near him. See if he will relax around him if it is outside your home.


----------

